# Problems with Visual Memorization?



## byu (Apr 4, 2009)

For the second time it has happened- and once again, without warning. I just can't seem to memorize a cube visually and retain it, even though a month ago, I could get sub-30 concistent memo with visual. Have any other visual users had this problem? I am thinking of temporarially switching to letter pairs until visual works for me again. Does anyone know why this is happening


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2009)

That always happen to me. I think for me it has to do with how much sleep I get. Recently, I always stay up late doing homework, so I can't really visually memorize the cube. I can't even memorize more than 4 stickers when it's really late at night. I've always used letters for edges. But I've used many many systems for corners. I've just switched from visual to numbers, but I'm not really satisfied with that either.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 5, 2009)

I was considering switching to visual for corners(right now,I am using part visual;I am quite happy with letter memo for edges). It would be really bad, if this happens in a competition.
byu,
How long does this period last? Are you still able to do visual for corners alone? (Much less work)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 5, 2009)

byu, do you have any idea what's causing that? I'm planning to use full visual memo for my first blindsolve attempt (which hasn't happened...yet), so I'm interested in anything that might improve or hinder visual memorization.


----------



## byu (Apr 5, 2009)

17 DNFs today with visual
1 untimed success with letter pair images

Last time I couldn't do visual for a week. I went from averaging 1:50 to 2:20


----------



## Gparker (Apr 5, 2009)

ive had probles with the same thing for corners. thats the only thing i do visual for. it took about a week to get off of it, oh and where did you get your images?

please get on the chatroom and we'll discuss


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 5, 2009)

I have never had this happen to me, nor have I heard of it happening to anyone else. I have retained my 95-100% accuracy with visual corners ever since I switched a few months ago.


----------



## Rubikgenius (Apr 7, 2009)

Ummm... Yeah. I also have trouble with visual memo. Is it something that gets easier over time with practice?


----------

